# Favourate Music of the Chefs??



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I like all kinds of music like; blues, hard rock, oldies, classical, and others. I like bands like; Led Zep, VH, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Buddy holly, Marvin Gay, Bach, Chapin, Rancid, Biohazard, and my two favourate bands; Alice in Chains and Red Hot Chili Peppers. 
What are some of your favourates?

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 10-27-2000).]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Tons!!
Eric Dolphy, Mingus, Trane, Sun Ra, Bobby Hutchison, Andrew Hill, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, Rollins Band, Bob Marley, Ghazal, Hindu Devotional Music, Buena Vista Social Club, Hamza El Din, Macy Gray, Spearhead, Lauryn Hill, Ella Fitzgerald, ARETHA!!!, Ondekoza, Henryk Gorecki, Haydn, Hank Williams, Emmylou Harris, Curtis Mayfield, Roxy Music, Led Zeppelin, Radio Tarifa, Me'shell NdegeOcello, Fleetwood Mac, Fugazi, Trouble Funk, Leonard Cohen, Allman Bros., Ben Harper, Oum Khalsoum...
I'll stop now...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Neil Young, Santana, Allman Bros., John Hiatt, J.J. Cale, Toad the Wet Sprocket, Big Head Todd, Robert Earl Keen Jr., Rusted Root, Natalie Merchant, Bonnie Raitt, John Prine, Tom Rush, Marvin Gaye, SRV, Grateful Dead, Morphine, Johnny Cash, Otis Redding, Doc Watson, and a little known guy from New Orleans, my friend Les Moore (but definitely not Styx!!







)

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited 10-28-2000).]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My favorite is LIVE. I never get sick of them. 

I also like Pink Floyd (esp. Dark Side of the Moon), Chris Cornell and Soundgarden, Tool, This Mortal Coil, Portishead, Rickie Lee Jones, Elton John, Tool, Alejandro Fernandez, Joe Jackson, Elvis Costello. 

What does this mean, Doc? Am I schizophrenic?


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

METALLICA, JIMMY BUFFET, THE OUTFIELD!

Also Clapton, Van Morrison, AC/DC, **** Yankees, Nugent, Merle Haggard, The Stones,
Dr. John, John Lee Hooker, Nightranger(?!), Low & Sweet Orchestra (obscure, but cool pop Hooks), Prince, Robert Cray, Louis Armstrong, Harry Connick Jr., Toad T.W.S., Whitesnake.

That's what is in my CD case today. I rotate through a lot of CD's, but I ALWAYS have the first three at arms length.

Needless to say, My co-workers can't figure me out!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

From the Allman Brothers to Frank Zappa.
Jazz,Classical, Blues. Right know the Marshall Tucker Band is playing Fire on the Mountain and it still sounds Great, In 75 I saw Led Zepplin in madison Square garden and I was forever hooked. I also have two Daughters 10 and 6 so Back street boys Insync brittany Spears also get there share of air time, back in the seventies and eighties I listened to a lot of Fusion like Al Dimeola,Jean luc Ponty,John Mcglaclin and Mahiviscnu Orchesta (sp?)I have always loved Jeff Beck,Claptin


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Some of these bands I can relate to, but some I never heard of like, Eric Dolphy, mingus, rusted Root, This Mortel Coil, and some others. If some of you have the time would you please fell me in.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Depends on what mood youre going for - 
I loved This Mortal Coil and Dokken. For a while in there it was Bad Brains and Screaming Trees. For relaxing, I love Bob Dylan, Nat King Cole and Ella Fitzgerald. I miss my They Might be Giants - I wore out the tape and can't find the CD...I have to admit I like the Cowboy Junkies, Dixie Chicks.

Pecan the cat loves Frank Sinatra--she will come running up to the speakers and stares as he sings; on the other hand Leanne Rimes makes her flee from the room (as did our guests singing happy birthday the other morning...


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Oh yes - a little Helen Reddy can be good for the soul. And it's amazing the bonding that can go on while undergoing a multigenerational roadtrip..


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Tom Waits,They Might Be Giants, Eno, Chet Baker, Rufus Wanright, Radio Head, Cibo Matto, Van Morrison, Talking Heads, Tom tom club, Mingus, Jill Sobil, KD Lang, Amii Mann, Monk, The Troggs, Zappa, Bach, Bec, Abba, Colmen, Miles Davis, Billy Bragg, Wilco, Natalie Merchant, Woody Guthrey, to be continued......................


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Eric Dolphy and Charles Mingus are jazz musicians. Dolphy plays sax and other reed instruments and Mingus plays the bass. Dolphy played with a lot of greats--Trane, Andrew Hill, Oliver Nelson. So has Mingus...I think they might have even played together. They both have some great albums according to the Penguin Guide to Jazz.

Who is Rusted Root? I like This Mortal Coil; had a copied tape, don't know what album.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Rusted Root is a band out of Pittsburgh, they usually get pigeon-holed as "world beat"; African influences, lots of percussion. One song of theirs did get some radio play, called "Send Me On My Way".


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Most anything except country, rap, and hip-hop. Some of my favorites right now are Cherry Poppin' Daddies, Big Bad Vodoo Daddy, KMFDM, Front 242, Orbital, Orb, Pink Floyd, Tony Bennett, Peter Gaberial (sp?), Alice in Chains, and Mighty mighty Bosstones. But these are only a few.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Duh! I have the White Album in the CD player as we speak!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

STYX!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

There was a thread on the subject of music in the kitchen, you may want to check it out. 
This lists could go on forever...........
Bowie, Beatles, Elvis, Mel Torme, Frank, Tony, Bobby Daren, Al Green, Chef, Joni, Bonnie Rait, Ella, Joe Williams, Judy Garland................


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

The Beatles are a good group but I don't own any albums, CD's of them. I'm not into that kind of music. And Elvis has left the building!!!! 
Does any one like Iron Maidens' new album "Brave New World" I love it!!!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

PHISH! PHISH! PHISH!

After that, Radiohead, Morphine, Green Day, Moe, God Street Wine, Tom Waits.

And I do like the new Iron Maiden album...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I haven't thought of Rush in 15 years...Canadian right?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

chrose,Welcome to cheftalk.nice to have you here. I share the same music interest as you.But I don't play guitar. But I play a mean air guiter ,don't forget Al dimeola,alan hollsworth,adrian balow(I'm a terrible speller)
cc
Oh yeah, And Steve howe,hendrix,page,john mayall,Richie blackmore. yadayadayada
cc

[This message has been edited by cape chef (edited 11-20-2000).]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

chrose, I've been playing guitar for about 17 years now. I was going to do a restuarant based on the better side of metal and rock n roll, not saying the name cause it still might happen.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

chrose, those 2 are some of my all time favorate bands. My all time favorate band has to be Black Sabbath. 
I have lots of friends in bands all over the place. Some goods frineds, indeed. But, I don't care about all that fame bull$%^& anymore. I was in one good band at one time and they went on to be a big band. I know am a better cook then I am a musician. I never regret pulling the plug on it all, because I would've probably ended up like all those other lost souls, ether dead from an overdose or working in the pool cleaning business.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

In another thread, there was the story of the chef who bandsawed a butcher's radio in half for the sin of playing it in the kitchen... are you guys rocking on the sly?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Re: Sultans of Swing

Check out Slacker George
He's not winning kitchen awards
He doesn't clean out that Friolator thing

Whew that's bad, I'll stop now...


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hay, everyone. Nice to see so many different asspects on music. I love music as much as I love cooking. Nothing is more relaxing then listening to Pennywise after a hard days work. Watch some tube?! No way!!
Today was my last day at work, and I have a week to decide if I want to renew my contract. I think I will. I really don't want to move anywhere, right now. I'm listening to NOFX right now and I'm heading to the beach tonight to go surf a little. You reap what you sow, right?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Man, this subject is getting way out of hand. What happen to the music?!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmm, i like plenty, old punk, new punk, the clockwork orange soundtrack, its really hard to put it down to several, but i will try:

Fav albums: Janes Addiction de lo ritual habitual

The crow soundtrack

Burning Ambitions.

With individual songs and a minidisc recorder, well, you know (especially with napster)

Latest ok song (single)

Everlast - so long


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Just to get back on topic...

Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh,I just thought of something.
In the kitchen I've been working at a few years we don't listen to any music at all.
We have a T.V.(Satelite and all) on the end of the line by a small table where others come to visit for coffee and B.S. I know this is kinda off thread but I get to watch 
the tube a little in the afternoon to keep up on current events and check out dragracing
from time to time.It keeps us happy.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

OK My 2 cents:

Favorite groups: Train, They Might Be Giants, and Stone Temple Pilots.

for those of you who like modern/alter. rock.. check out this site: www.wrax.com It is the local station here. BUT it is the top rated alternative station in the country. The station manager was just listed in Rolling Stone as being in the top 20 most influential people in Rock. Bands have been coming here to get "discovered" The benefit is that we get to know the music and people of a band long before the rest of the country. I have seen Train, Matchbox 20, Bare Naked Ladies, Tool, Fuel, etc. etc. in crowds of 30 - 100. Ive met many of them. Train and matchbox 20 say that this is their new home...So they will come and play small crowds often with no advance notice and for free even.

Right now if you dont have Lifehouse's CD you are really missing out! They are SO great.

Just to show how eclectic I am my last trip to the used CD store I got:

Elvis
Miles Davis
Lifehouse
No Doubt
Lynard Skynards Greatest Hits

Im all over the map!

eeyore


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I love Mozart and company but I must admit when I hear Rollin (is that the title?) by Limp Bizkit, I crank it up all the way... 
When I was 16, I was so un-cool: I was BIG-TIME into flamenco music. 

Right now I'm listening to Erykah Badu's last 2 albums. Love her voice. Did you know she had a part in Cider House Rules? (She's quite short without the head wrap!)


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

IMHO: Mozart was incredibly gifted but you can never beat Beethoven.

Maybe it was the angst and depression that brought out the raw emotion in his music.

Did you know that his music was called by many "satan's music" because it stirred the emotions like nothing they had heard before. I can hear the parents now "that Beethoven! How can you kids listen to that noise?!" 

has anyone checked out www.wrax.com ?
eeyore


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It's good to see we are all different in more then one aspect. Music is universal and does not discriminate. People discriminate. I love all music and will listen to anything. But, my favorate music is Punk and Hard Core/Straight Edge. I love music with a massege, whither it be political or about the common era.


----------



## gastronaut (Jun 7, 2000)

Metallica is good just before service...
Techno good for clean up


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

John Coltrane's "My Favorite Things" and Miles Davis' "Scetches of Spain". I can listen to these two anytime. Also, on a very busy day Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble's "Couldn't Stand the Weather" gets me going and keeps me going!


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

Folk, Rock, Classical and Gregorian Chant, Oh and Fred Astaire. My choices are as diverse as the food I cook. BUT I couldn't work with music in the kitchen let alone T.V.
Where do you get time to watch T.V.?
I suppose the tempo gets cranked up at service to speed things along?

David


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I love The Moody Blues, Foreigner, Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, Barbra Streisand, Bette Midler,BeeGees, and most of all, my son's band...Bionic Man


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

I do my best cooking with Luciano Pavaroti.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Why am I not surprised, Papa! Good choice.

I like jazz.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Pooh!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Oooo, Papa, I LOVE Pavaroti!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

How could I forget? I love Pink FLoyd and Aerosmith too  There are many more. I'm an antique. LOL! I'll remember a little at a time. My dad was a popular jazz musician in our area. I used to get so tired of listening to their 'gigs' that I hid out on the roof as a kid


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Okay, I'm really embarrassed to admit this but I figure it will give some people something to laugh about: the only concert I've ever been to was when I was 15 and went to see Menudo. At least I got to see little Ricky Martin when he was 12!!!
I'm a BIG Duran Duran & U2 fan, as well as Tears for Fears, the Cranberries, Stevie Nicks and Mana. Love those guys.
We have an interesting radio schedule at work, for the first 4 hours we listen to top 40 pop music, and the last 4 hours the Hispanic guys take over and listen to their choice(musica ranchera, which sounds a lot like polka and mariachi kinda mixed together).


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Lemme start by telling Spot my best lyric rewrite ever (very popular pastime in the kitchens I've worked)

Was it Heart or maybe Quarterflash who sang:

Lemme throw gravy on you
Gra-a-a-vy on you
Lemme throw gravy, gravy on you

As for favorite music, here's the list, in no order whatsoever

Jazz: Bird, Trane, Sachmo, Goodman, Louis Prima, Ella, and Lady Day

Rock: Zep, Floyd, Who, Rush, (my age is showing, isn't it?) Also, Indigo Girls and Melissa Etheridge (my wife says I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body)

Classical: Tchaikovsky (especially his 5th symphony), Brahms, Bach, Paganini and Mozart

Opera (singers) Kiri Takanowa (sp?) and Caruso.

Peace,
kmf

[ May 19, 2001: Message edited by: Devotay ]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

It's good to see this is still going strong. Does anyone like "Punk Rock"? If so, what bands?


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Hi CDS, haven't heard from you for awhile. Punk is my favorite. But, I may have a wider view of what punk is than most. Sex Pistols, the Clash, Television, Lou Reed, Patti Smith, The MC5, Iggy Pop, The Ramones. Love them all. The Who and the Kinks were punk before their time. I would even make the argument that the Original "punk" was none other than Frank Sinatra. Now wait, just listen. He did what he wanted and listened to no one. He was the ultimate in cool. He sang with power about troubles in life, and finally, he had the cahonies to confront "the man" on both his own behalf, and the on the behalf of others who were downtrodden. The man was cool. I miss him. You should see the looks I get when my cd changer goes from the Sex Pistols to Frank and then on to the Ramones. I love it.


----------

